# Eating spicy peppers



## snaple4 (Feb 22, 2020)

When I was young my brother and I would eat jalapeños out of the jar. Over the years I stopped doing that mostly but have always enjoyed spice in my food. Well, the other day at the store I noticed a bottle of pickled hot yellow chili peppers in the cold case and my mouth started to water. Bought them and opened them on my drive home. First bite gave me the hiccups. Hot little suckers. Anyway, 3 days later and all the vinegar and peppers are gone. I also picked up some others... Now the crappy part is the burn when you poop.

Anyone else like to eat picked peppers? Anyone else go through a jar quickly? I found they go great with broiled pork steaks!


----------



## johneh (Feb 23, 2020)

I like hot peppers with anything !!
 the are fantastic on hamburgers and chicken burgers.
Just remember, burn going in and burns coming out.
Note slow down eating them. They gave me a bleeding ulcer
not good when you are on blood thinners


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 23, 2020)

johneh said:


> I like hot peppers with anything !!
> the are fantastic on hamburgers and chicken burgers.
> Just remember, burn going in and burns coming out.
> Note slow down eating them. They gave me a bleeding ulcer
> not good when you are on blood thinners



I didn’t realize they could do that. I am slowing back down but once you start eating them it is hard to stop. Such a good snack. I noticed picked habanero peppers so I might try working up to those. I have cut out dairy, gluten, and sugar so it makes it a little more challenging.


----------



## johneh (Feb 23, 2020)

snaple4 said:


> habanero peppers


They can burn like you would not believe
Slow and easy 0ne small bite to start
The only 2 things I have found that will slow down the burn Milk and Bread
I dry then grind and use in my cooking


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 24, 2020)

johneh said:


> Just remember, burn going in and burns coming out.
> Note slow down eating them. They gave me a bleeding ulcer
> not good when you are on blood thinners



Lol.....after reading this I wonder why anybody would want to eat peppers. I do love them also though. For future reference to all......never eat a ghost pepper. It doesnt end well.


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 24, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Lol.....after reading this I wonder why anybody would want to eat peppers. I do love them also though. For future reference to all......never eat a ghost pepper. It doesnt end well.


I’m not the type who just want to eat spicy for the sake of eating spicy so little chance I’ll go higher than a habanero (once I work my way up to one anyways). How did the ghost taste or could you not taste it? I really like hot yellow chili peppers right now; much better than hot banana peppers.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 24, 2020)

I didn't eat it. A buddy of mine I worked with took a dare from a bunch of Indian fellas we worked with to eat it. He ended up going to the hospital because he couldn't quit dry heaving. He had terrible headaches the next couple days. Their ridiculous. Habaneros are my limit but they are edible in moderation for me. My aunt is a quarter ute indian and she pickles them with cucumbers....they are great like that.


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2020)

We pickle our own jalapenos. So good.


----------



## MTASH (Feb 25, 2020)

snaple4 said:


> I didn’t realize they could do that. I am slowing back down but once you start eating them it is hard to stop. Such a good snack. I noticed picked habanero peppers so I might try working up to those. I have cut out dairy, gluten, and sugar so it makes it a little more challenging.



This is my kind of thread. I love Habaneros and spicy food in general. I slice and dice them for a lot of things.  I agree, it's almost like an addiction once you start eating them. I suppose this too should be in moderation. I have not yet made the leap to Ghost peppers though...

For those that like hot sauce, this is the best I've come across over the years.  I have to order online though because it's not carried locally:


----------



## tadmaz (Feb 25, 2020)

MTASH said:


> This is my kind of thread. I love Habaneros and spicy food in general. I slice and dice them for a lot of things.  I agree, it's almost like an addiction once you start eating them. I suppose this too should be in moderation. I have not yet made the leap to Ghost peppers though...
> 
> For those that like hot sauce, this is the best I've come across over the years.  I have to order online though because it's not carried locally:
> 
> View attachment 257576


Ditto with the el yucateco.  At my local walmart.  For powders to get things hot, red chili powder from the indian grocery is good, and some standard cayenne can pack a punch.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 25, 2020)

Growing up in an Indonesian neighborhood, I have eaten spicy food all my life. My mother in law (from the Moluccan Islands) makes her own sambal, hot, hot, hot.


----------



## Sawset (Feb 25, 2020)

My wife makes most of our chile and sauces here at home.  A 4gal cooker of spaghetti sauce with 6 haberneros - after diluting it twice, we'll be in spaghetti sauce for years to come.  She likes it hot, but not that hot.  It's pretty rare that supper is a simple no-go and head for the fridge for a replacement. That was one time.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 25, 2020)

tadmaz said:


> … and some standard cayenne can pack a punch …



Misread a recipe 25 years ago and used ground cayenne in a baked ziti recipe instead of red pepper flakes.  Yowzah!


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2020)

I have grown cayenne peppers and found that I am not a fan of their flavor. It is a different kind of heat, more of a gut bomb. I prefer the heat and flavor of habaneros, jalapeno, hungarian yellows, and bulgarian carrot peppers. For an extra kick we also grow thai hot chili peppers which are very tasty. We add them to our salsas. Another delicious pepper is the Allepo (Halaby) pepper. It's not as spicy, but tastes great.


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 25, 2020)

johneh said:


> I like hot peppers with anything !!
> the are fantastic on hamburgers and chicken burgers.
> Just remember, burn going in and burns coming out.
> Note slow down eating them. They gave me a bleeding ulcer
> not good when you are on blood thinners




Wait, I just realized you never said how much you were eating? Were you eating 50 a day or something?


----------



## johneh (Feb 25, 2020)

I liked a hot pepper sandwich so 2 peppers split
between 2 slices of bread seeds and all
about 4 a week . 6 months' worth.
Ended in 5 days in the hospital and told no
more than 1 pepper a week and drink lots of milk
They told me peppers screw with your stomach acid
Now when I have a pepper the heartburn is
something else. The worst part is I miss my pepper sandwichs
I have been eating hot peppers for 50 years maybe that has something to do with it !!


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2020)

Ironically when I was having trouble with an overacidic stomach the one thing that worked to stopping the issue was cayenne pepper capsules.


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a friend who bought a bottle of something called "Satan's Blood" he asked me if I wanted to try it. I said sure, so he went and got it. We each got a toothpick and he dipped it into the concoction about 1/16" of an inch and said try it, he did the same at the same time. The burning was instantaneous and intense and lasted through 2 beers. Not sure what's in it, but it's a novelty not something you'd use with chips.


----------



## snaple4 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sodbuster said:


> The burning was instantaneous and intense and lasted through 2 beers.



the yellow peppers (between a hot jalapeño and a week habanero) will burn through a beer or two. I find beer a terrible way to cool the burn.

with That in mind, I have been eatin peppers with my broiled  fatty pork steaks. Most of the burn from the yellow pepper is gone b/c of the fat. Well, I had some for lunch. No problem. Started drinking later and had some more for dinner. No problem. Woke up after having a bit to much to drink and found that the “pee of fire” is a real thing from eating pickled peppers. Not to mention the burn from taking a poop. Needless to say I have laid off of the peppers. Trying to cap it at most 3-5 a day plus sipping the habanero vinegar here and there.


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 23, 2020)

snaple4 said:


> the yellow peppers (between a hot jalapeño and a week habanero) will burn through a beer or two. I find beer a terrible way to cool the burn.
> 
> with That in mind, I have been eatin peppers with my broiled  fatty pork steaks. Most of the burn from the yellow pepper is gone b/c of the fat. Well, I had some for lunch. No problem. Started drinking later and had some more for dinner. No problem. Woke up after having a bit to much to drink and found that the “pee of fire” is a real thing from eating pickled peppers. Not to mention the burn from taking a poop. Needless to say I have laid off of the peppers. Trying to cap it at most 3-5 a day plus sipping the habanero vinegar here and there.



Probably about 10 years ago we were on vacation in Mexico, in Cozumel. We were eating dinner and it was a smorgasbord so i figured everything would be pretty tame. My daughter and I both share a love of spicy food, so we tried a scoop or two of something with peppers in it. They were whole, and fed the whole crowd, so i thought they'd be pretty tame. We both ate one at the same time and chewed them, immediately realizing they were hot! We swallowed them, and that's when the misery started, not only were our mouths on fire, but our stomachs as well. The local servers were bringing us milk, and offering tips to cool the burn. We felt those peppers work their way through our whole system, and I'll spare you the detail of the pain on their exit. Lesson learned.


----------



## begreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Sodbuster said:


> I have a friend who bought a bottle of something called "Satan's Blood" he asked me if I wanted to try it. I said sure, so he went and got it. We each got a toothpick and he dipped it into the concoction about 1/16" of an inch and said try it, he did the same at the same time. The burning was instantaneous and intense and lasted through 2 beers. Not sure what's in it, but it's a novelty not something you'd use with chips.


That's an extract which is like a concentrate, not actually a sauce. 800,000 scoville units.


----------



## snaple4 (Mar 23, 2020)

I just found it on Amazon. Reading through some of the Q&A posts might give you some laughs. The question “Does it contain real satans blood?” is amusing.


----------



## johneh (Mar 23, 2020)

That's why you say Burns going in 
Burns coming out been there done that!


----------



## NickW (Mar 23, 2020)

I love a good pepper, but a few years ago my sister made a batch of chili using a bunch of ghost pepper someone gave her... had no idea they were as spicy as they are. Ended up giving the majority of the batch to me due to mutiny at home. It was so bad it didn't even make good chili cheese dogs.... and the BURN UPON EXIT Never again. There is a good ghost pepper beef jerky sold by a local place though...

Same thing happened with a smart-a** coworker. He showed me this cute little pepper and asked if I liked spicy stuff. I said yes and popped it in my mouth. I learned what a habanero can do that day... Guts were rolling and another unpleasant experience.

You'd think I'd learn... I do tend to be a little more cautious these days when someone says "you like spicy stuff?" with a twinkle in their eyes... Hit me in the head with a brick enough times and eventually I'll duck.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 25, 2020)

I love hot peppers, I grow my own Habenero every year. I make a habenero puree. I cut up a pint jar full of habeneros, (discard seds and ribs) Toss in a toe of garlic, and chunk of onion, a small carrot. Top off the jar with extra virgin olive oil,  and vinegar, with a dash of kosher salt. Let it sit for a month or two in the fridge, then blend until smooth. I use about a pint a year. The whole hot in, hot out?..... I never evperienced that.


----------



## NickW (Mar 25, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> I love hot peppers, I grow my own Habenero every year. I make a habenero puree. I cut up a pint jar full of habeneros, (discard seds and ribs) Toss in a toe of garlic, and chunk of onion, a small carrot. Top off the jar with extra virgin olive oil,  and vinegar, with a dash of kosher salt. Let it sit for a month or two in the fridge, then blend until smooth. I use about a pint a year. The whole hot in, hot out?..... I never evperienced that.


You're a very lucky fellow...


----------



## begreen (Mar 25, 2020)

How do you use the puree?


----------



## snaple4 (Mar 25, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> I love hot peppers, I grow my own Habenero every year. I make a habenero puree. I cut up a pint jar full of habeneros, (discard seds and ribs) Toss in a toe of garlic, and chunk of onion, a small carrot. Top off the jar with extra virgin olive oil,  and vinegar, with a dash of kosher salt. Let it sit for a month or two in the fridge, then blend until smooth. I use about a pint a year. The whole hot in, hot out?..... I never evperienced that.



That sounds good. What all do you use it on/with? The hot in and out is something I haven’t experienced before till this year. If you eat enough you should be able to feel it. It took me eating 3 or so jars of pickled peppers in less than a week to feel mine. Maybe it is cumulative?

Darn it, Talking about this again is making my mouth water for Pork steaks and pickled peppers but I can’t buy any because these yahoos around here are buying them all up and freezing them.


----------



## johneh (Mar 26, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> I love hot peppers, I grow my own Habenero every year. I make a habenero puree. I cut up a pint jar full of habeneros, (discard seds and ribs) Toss in a toe of garlic, and chunk of onion, a small carrot. Top off the jar with extra virgin olive oil, and vinegar, with a dash of kosher salt. Let it sit for a month or two in the fridge, then blend until smooth. I use about a pint a year. The whole hot in, hot out?..... I never evperienced that.


Sounds good but you throw away the hottest part 
the seeds chew on a few then you will know hot in hot out
But I'm going to try what you make


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 26, 2020)

snaple4 said:


> That sounds good. What all do you use it on/with? The hot in and out is something I haven’t experienced before till this year. If you eat enough you should be able to feel it. It took me eating 3 or so jars of pickled peppers in less than a week to feel mine. Maybe it is cumulative?
> 
> Darn it, Talking about this again is making my mouth water for Pork steaks and pickled peppers but I can’t buy any because these yahoos around here are buying them all up and freezing them.


I make a bbq sauce with the puree and fresh, whole cranberry sauce. Great on pork smoked on cherry wood! Apple works well too.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 26, 2020)

johneh said:


> Sounds good but you throw away the hottest part
> the seeds chew on a few then you will know hot in hot out
> But I'm going to try what you make


i love the flavor of habeneros, too much heat and it kills the flavor for me


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> i love the flavor of habeneros, too much heat and it kills the flavor for me


Agreed. It's mostly about the flavor for me, but you have greater tolerance for heat than I. I stick mostly to jalapenos.  This year I got some Allepo pepper seeds to try. That is what we now use for chili flakes. Love the flavor.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 28, 2020)

begreen said:


> Agreed. It's mostly about the flavor for me, but you have greater tolerance for heat than I. I stick mostly to jalapenos.  This year I got some Allepo pepper seeds to try. That is what we now use for chili flakes. Love the flavor.


Also keeping in mind that peppers (as well as onions and garlic) have been used medicinally for tens of thousands of years.


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> Also keeping in mind that peppers (as well as onions and garlic) have been used medicinally for tens of thousands of years.


In that case, I should be healthy as an ox.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 30, 2020)

begreen said:


> In that case, I should be healthy as an ox.


in this health clime..........I hope so for yours and everyone elses sake! eat  more Peppers, onions and garlic, then, even if we are sick and contagious, no one will come near us!


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> in this health clime..........I hope so for yours and everyone elses sake! eat  more Peppers, onions and garlic, then, even if we are sick and contagious, no one will come near us!


LOL. I just tried nettles for the first time. Sauteed with garlic. Not bad. We are going to blanch up a batch and mix with swiss chard from the garden. Hope they don't itch on the way out.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 30, 2020)

Ramps will be up in a week or so here. I am looking forward to them, I have a LOT in my woods.  One spring I collected enough to completely stuff a chicken with them. OMG......it was wonderful!


----------



## johneh (Mar 31, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> Ramps will be up in a week or so here


Not to show my stupidity but what are "Ramps" 
some kind of mushroom I suspect  photo, please


----------



## Touch0Gray (Mar 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> Not to show my stupidity but what are "Ramps"
> some kind of mushroom I suspect  photo, please


Ramps are a wild onion/garlic like herb, ungodly expensive if you have to buy them but easy to harvest if you know what to look for. They love well drained woodlands. I can't post a picture without downloading one, they are not up quite yet.


----------



## johneh (Mar 31, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> Ramps are a wild onion/garlic like herb, ungodly expensive if you have to buy them but easy to harvest if you know what to look for. They love well drained woodlands. I can't post a picture without downloading one, they are not up quite yet.


Ok we have the same thing but we call them wild leeks
Pickle about 5 to 7 jars every year
If you pick everything in a patch they will not come back always leave some


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 31, 2020)

johneh said:


> Ok we have the same thing but we call them wild leeks
> Pickle about 5 to 7 jars every year
> If you pick everything in a patch they will not come back always leave some
> View attachment 258852


It seems we have these in our front yard. Always wondered where that onion smell came from.


----------



## johneh (Mar 31, 2020)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> It seems we have these in our front yard. Always wondered where that onion smell came from


Carefully pull or dig 1 up clean it cut off the roots and eat it you will be surprised at how good they are


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 31, 2020)

I just read that the native Americans used them to treat respiratory viruses.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Apr 1, 2020)

johneh said:


> Ok we have the same thing but we call them wild leeks
> Pickle about 5 to 7 jars every year
> If you pick everything in a patch they will not come back always leave some
> View attachment 258852


yep, that's them....... no way I could over pick, i only use them fresh and I have a LOT


----------



## Touch0Gray (Apr 8, 2020)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I just read that the native Americans used them to treat respiratory viruses.


I have a book I bought at just about the same time that I bought Knowing your Trees, North American Herbology.I cross reference EVERYTHING with Poisonous Plants of North America!


----------

